
Improving autonomy - eb3c90
http://www.improving-autonomy.org
======
eb3c90
I think we don't have enough people trying to improve human's autonomy, that
is their ability to do something by themselves (or in smaller groups). I'm
trying to build a community around this and this is an something I'd like
feedback on

